# Sage Dual Boiler Overheating problem



## DripDrop (Sep 11, 2015)

The Problem:
The temperature of guage continues to rise, instead of settling at 94 degrees. When I open the machine, there is a leak from the temperature sensor (I believe that's what it is) probe. This can be seen in the video here: Sage Dual Boiler issue

Steps taken:
I have changed the O-rings with BS010 after reading this was the correct size. There is still a leak, although it is coming through the middle of the probe, not around the area where the O-ring appears to be coming from. 

Would appreciate any thoughts or advice on how to fix this one, as the machine is otherwise well functioning and it would be a shame to have to scrap it for this.


----------



## ronan08 (Dec 21, 2019)

Happened to mine too i geto rigged it with silicone (probably not healthy) for a bit just on the bit where the metal rod joints plastic on both sides worked suprisingly well although i can't remember mine overheating because of it so your probe might be bust i eventually replaced all mine as they were in rough shape


----------



## mtotham (2 mo ago)

I have just encountered the same issue!


----------

